# مهندس معماري سعودي يصمم أول مركز فضاء عربي اسلامي



## مركاز الابداع (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

هالخبر نشرته جريدة الشرق الاوسط في عددها ليوم الأحد 11 مارس 2007م

عنوان التقرير : مشروع عربي اسلامي لاستثمار الفضاء اقتصاديا

المشروع عبارة عن تصميم معماري مميز وفريد في نوعه وحجمه

ولأول مره يقوم مهندس عربي مسلم بتصميم مشروع زي كذا

وبصراحه الله يعطيه العافيه من صممه او حتى فكر فيه

اسم المصمم مهندس معماري سعودي / عبدالله الشهري

ماشاء الله عليه

الله يوفقه بصراحة انا اول ما قريت الخبر في الجريدة رفعت راسي
لان مثل هالمهندس يرفع به الراس بكل فخر

للوصول للخبر اختر احدى الطريقتين

الاولى : تروح لموقع جريدة الشرق الأوسط www.asharqalawsat.com

ثم تكتب تاريخ العدد 11 مارس 2007 وتضغط عالسهم

لا يهمك بعد ما تضغط يرجع التاريخ ناظر للصفحة بتشوف الصفحة متغيرة بأخبارها

بعدها بتلقى على اليمين وانت نازل (يوميات الشرق) اضغط عليها

اذا فتحت الصفحة انزل حتى تلقى عنوان : مشروع عربي اسلامي لاستثمار الفضاء اقتصاديا

واقرأ الخبر وشوف صورة لبعض النماذج من المشروع

الطريقة الثانية اضغط على هالرابط

http://www.asharqalawsat.com/details.asp?section=54&issue=10330&article=410128


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 مارس 2007)

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

شكرا على الخبر المفرح 
والله يوفق المهندس عبدالله الشهري ويتنفذ مشروعه على ارض الواقع 
وجزاه الله خير على الخدمة اللي قدمها للعرب والمسلمين ^_^

سلام


----------



## miro1_6 (15 مارس 2007)

ياسلام
اخيرا يا عرب
حاجة تفرح والله
عقبال كل المهندسين فى كل انحاء الوطن العربى


----------



## مركاز الابداع (29 مارس 2007)

*خبر جديد*

تحياتي للجميع

اتصلت بجريدة الشرق الاوسط قبل يومين

وحصلت (بعد طلعة الروح) على البريد الالكتروني الخاص للمهندس الشهري المصمم للمشروع

وأرسلت له رسالة ، ورد عليّ بكل ود

وقدم استعداده لأي خدمات يحتاج أي شخص أو متخصص أو مهتم

وهذا هو بريد المهندس الشهري على الهوت ميل :

al_wafi_a

ننتظر أرائكم وردودكم


----------



## miro1_6 (29 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على اهتمامك يا مركاز الابداع
مجهود تستحق كل الشكر عليه


----------



## nasr_art (1 أبريل 2007)

على فكرة المشروع عادى جدا ولا يستاهل كل هذه الدعاية وتوجد مشاريع أٌوى بكثيييييييييييير من هذا لمشروع.


----------



## cadmax4 (3 أبريل 2007)

جميل ان نرى اخواننا العرب متألقين خاصة في مثل هذه النوعية من المشاريع المتميزة في أول مركز فضاء عربي اسلامي 
شكرالك اخي الكريم مركاز الابداع على مجهودك الجميل


----------



## معماري3 (3 أبريل 2007)

الله اكبر مهندس عبقري فعلا


----------



## بهاء محمد (4 أبريل 2007)

كما هو رائع وبديع ان فى مصر هذا التقدم والابداع


----------



## مركاز الابداع (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد*

تحياتي للجميع

أشكركم على مروركم على هذه المشاركة ..
وأود أن أوضح امراً مهماً وهو :

إن أعظم علامات النجاح هو كيل النقد جزافا .. ومعنى ذلك أن الشخص المنقود أو الشيء المنقود نقداً جزافا .. قد عمل عملاً عظيماً .. حتى وصل إلى طريق النجاح ..

الآخ naser _art .. إن وخزتك النقدية ( وهذا من النقد الجزاف ) .. يرد عليها من قام بدارسة وتصميم هذا المشروع الفذ والمميز .. وأنا هنا لن ادافع عنه ..
ولكنني أقول هنا : يكفي هذا المهندس من النجاح أن قام بدراسة وتصميم مشروع لا يصمم ولا ينفذ الا في الدول المتقدمة .. وانا على قناعة تامة بالصعوبة البالغة التي واجهته في دراساته النظرية والتصميمية لعدم وجود مثل هذه المشاريع في بلداننا العربية والاسلامية .. كذلك للإحاطة الأمنية والسرية لمعلومات تمكنك من تصميم مشروع مركز فضاء متكامل البنى والخدمات والمرافق .
ولولا هذا ما نشر في أنجح الصحف .. صحيفة الشرق الاوسط ..
ومن ينقد نقداً جزافا على أمر ما سواء أكان شخصاً أو سواه .. فلن ينقده أو ينقم عليه لأنه سرق ماله أو غلبه .. بل لأن الشخص المنقود نقداً جزافا فاقهم علماً أو معرفةً أو مكانة أو حقق نجاحاً باهراً أو صنع عملاً مذهلاً .. وهنا يأتون ليقـتـصـوا منه

أيها الأخوة والأخوات .. مهندسين ومهندسات .. مختصين ومختصات .. قرّاء وقارئات ..
بــادروا وأبــحــثــوا .. واخـــتـــرعـــوا وصــمــمــوا .. وحـــاولـــوا .. حتى تــصـــلـــوا لــقـــمة الــنــجــاح .. ولا تــكـــيـــلــوا هــمــاً لــكــل مــن ينــقــد نـــقــداً جــزافـــا ..

وتقبلوا اجمل التحايا .. وأشكركم على أرائكم وردودكم ..


----------



## المهندس المعماري (5 أبريل 2007)

الله يوفقه ويكفيه ان الفكره لم يسبقه عليها احد ... اخوي مركاز الابداع الله يوفقك ويوفق اخونا عبدالله
والله يجيب اليوم اللي نشوف هالمشروع حقيقه وترجع لنا عزة وقوة امتنا الاسلاميه
وهذا رابط الموضوع على صفحة يوميات الشرق الاوسط اختصاراً للبحث

http://www.asharqalawsat.com/detail...10330&article=410128&search= مشروع&state=true


----------



## مركاز الابداع (8 أبريل 2007)

في بلادي المملكة العربية السعودية

في بلادي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر .......

أكبر مدينة مساحة في العالم في النمو العمراني ( مدينة الرياض )

أكبر مدينة صناعية مساحة في العالم ( مدينة الجبيل الصناعية )

أكبر مدينة اتصالات فضائية في غرب آسيا والشرق الأوسط وافريقيا ( مدينة الملك فهد للإتصالات الفضائية بأم السلم *بين مكة وجدة*)

أكبر مدينة عسكرية متكاملة البنى التحتية والمرافق والخدمات ( مدينة الملك خالد العسكرية بحفر الباطن )

ثاني أعلى نافورة لضخ المياه في العالم ( نافورة الملك فهد في كورنيش مدينة جدة )

أكبر شركة بترولية في العالم ( شركة أرامكو السعودية )

أكبر حقل نفط في العالم ( حقل الغوّار )

أنقى واجود وأغلى خامات النفط العالي الجودة في العالم ( العربي الخفيف الممتاز عالي الجودة في حقل الشيبة بالربع الخالي )

اكبر اقتصاد وسيولة نقدية وتداول أسهم في غرب أسيا والشرق الأوسط وافريقيا ( الاقتصاد السعودي وسوق الأسهم السعودية )

أكبر مدينة اقتصادية متكاملة الخدمات في العالم ( مدينة الملك عبدالله الاقتصادية بينبع * عند انشاءها بإذن الله * )

من أجمل الملاعب الرياضية في العالم ( ستاد الملك فهد الدولي بالرياض )

أكبر بنك في غرب آسيا والشرق الأوسط وافريقيا ( مصرف الراجحي )

أطول كورنيش بحري في غرب آسيا والشرق الأوسط وافريقيا ( كورنيش مدينة جدة )

وهذه على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ..

حفظ الله ولاتنا وبلادنا ،، وحفظ الله كل ولاة الأمر في بلاد العرب والمسلمين ولنصرة الاسلام ..

وتقبلوا وافر التحايا ...


----------



## المهندسة زهى (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم...
الله يوفق العرب والمسلمين اين ماكانوا....
ياريت احد يلتفت للموهوبين.......ومايبقى هالمشروع وصاحبه مثل امثاله السابقين 
مجرد خبر ...
ولكن فعل وتنفيذ ومواصلة


----------



## مركاز الابداع (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد*

نــــــــــــــــســـــــــــــــــأل الـــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــه ذلـــــــــــــك 
يـــــــــا أخـــــــــــت زهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

ولكم كل الشكر

مـــــــركـــــــــــاز الإبـــــــــــــــداع


----------



## shfoxshfox (12 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا لما فية الخير للعرب و المسلمين


----------



## مركاز الابداع (3 مايو 2007)

نشكر لكم مروركم على هذه المشاركة

وننتظر أرائكم البنّاءة .. وردودكم ..

تحياتي لكم ..


----------



## مهم (3 مايو 2007)

الله يوفقك يالشهرى ويوفق جميع المسلمين 
امين . وشكرا


----------



## مركاز الابداع (10 مايو 2007)

*كــــــــــلــــــــــــــمـــــــــــة*

*ربما يتساءل البعض .. لمَ هذه المشاريع ؟.. وهل سنجني فائدة كبيرة تعوّض النفقات الهائلة والجهود المبذولة في بنائها.. *​​*فأقول .. إن **الحضارات الكبرى لا تقيس إنجازاتها بالفائدة الفورية التي تجنيها من مشاريعها ، خاصةً إذا كانت تتطلع إلى اكتشاف المجهول والمستقبل .. **لكنه يمكننا الإشارة إلى أن المشاريع الجادة تفرز دوماً أهدافاً غير متوقعة تؤدي إلى تطبيقات ملموسة في الحياة لم يكن أحداً يبحث عنها .. **ومن خلال هذه المشاريع تبرز لدينا عشرات الأمثلة من الفوائد التي نجنيها ونستخدمها في حياتنا اليومية .. والتي هي نتاج لقيام مثل هذه **المشاريع في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي .. والسبيل ليس صعباً أو مستحيلاً .. وليس حلماً أو وهماً .. بل وسيلة وغاية وأمل وتطلّع وطموح **.. *​​* وتعتبر الفائدة الرئيسية لأي مشروع ومنها مركز الفضاء .. فكرية حضارية .. ذات بُعد علمي .. وقد يقول البعض بأنها مغامرة غير واضحة الملامح أو **النتائج والحلول في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي .. وقد يقول البعض هل يا ترى نستطيع تحقيق حلم تنفيذ هذا المشروع.. *​​* فنقول .. لِمَ لا؟؟ فعدد العلماء العرب والمسلمين أكثر من 3000 عالم ومهندس في مراكز الفضاء الأمريكية والعالمية ، وفي أيدينا توفير المال والتقنية **لإقامة مثل هذا المشاريع العلمية والتقنية والاقتصادية .. ولنعلم بأن مَن يقوم بتصميمها والمبادرة فيها** .. لهو مدعاة للفخر؟ .. لماذا ؟.. لأنه يسطّر طريق الرقيّ والتقدم والمستقبل للأمتين العربية **والإسلامية .. في مغامرة نحن في أمسّ الحاجة لخوض غمارها .. لتكون خيراً للعرب وللمسلمين وللبشرية جمعاء ...*​​​​*ولــــكـــم وافــر تـحـيـاتـي*​​


----------



## Arch_M (12 مايو 2007)

مشروع رائع نحن نحتاج لمثل هذه الافكار لرفعة بلادنا العربية


----------



## مركاز الابداع (17 مايو 2007)

*فائدة ..*

*السلام عليكم ..*
*هذه فائدة كبيرة .. اقتبستها من البرنامج المعماري الخاص بتصميم مركز الفضاء العربي الإسلامي .. وهي عن المراحل الأساسية في البرنامج المعماري :*

*أولاً : مرحلة تحديد فئات ووظائف وأعداد المستخدمين ..*
*ثانياً : **مرحلة تحديد الفراغات لكل فئة ووظيفة ونشاط في المشروع ..*
*ثالثاً : مرحلة تحديد المساحات بجمع المعلومات **Data**Collection** من الحالات الدراسية ..*
*رابعاً : مرحلة تحليل هذه **المعلومات **Data Analysis** ..*
*خامساً : مرحلة تنسيق المعلومات Sorting  *
*سادساً : مرحلة الاختيار Selecting  بين هذه الحالات..*
*سابعاً : مرحلة المقارنة Comparing  بين ما اختير من حالات وفراغات ومساحات ..*
*ثامناً : مرحلة عملية المحاكاة  Simulating  مع الفراغات المطلوب تصميمها في المشروع .. *
*تاسعاً : مرحلة التصنيف** Rating  *
*عاشراً : مرحلة الفحص وحساب المساحات Testing and Computing لجميع فراغات المشروع بحسب وظائفه وأنشطته وفئات مستخدميه ..*

*آمل ان تكون نافعة لكل معماري .. مع شكري لمصدرها ..*

*تقبلوا تحياتي ..*


----------



## مركاز الابداع (31 مايو 2007)

*الى الجميع*

تحية طيبة

بحمد الله تم الحصول على نسخة من البرنامج المعماري لهذا المشروع : مركز الفضاء العربي الاسلامي

كذلك امكن الحصول على بعض صور تصميم المشروع

وبإذن الله سيتم اضافتها لهذه المشاركة المتواضعة للفائدة

شكراً لكل من ساعدني في الحصول على هذه البيانات

وأشكر مصمم ومعد هذا المشروع على أريحيته ومساعدته

لكم أطيب التمنيات بكل خير


----------



## العماري المعماري (31 مايو 2007)

:14: مشكوووووووووووووووووووووررررررر على الموضوع يااخوي 
يوفقق انت والمهندس المعماري الشهري


----------



## د.أيمن عبد العظيم (31 مايو 2007)

فكرة المشروع تتميز بالانفراد ولكن صورة المشروع لم تكن واضحة لذا ارجو ان نتمكن من رؤية تفاصيلها بصورة اوضح


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مركاز الابداع (14 يونيو 2007)

تحية طيبة لكم

والشكر لكل مشاركة

وبخصوص الحصول على نسخة من برنامج مشروع : مركز الفضاء العربي الاسلامي

فجاري تلخيص ابواب وفصول البرنامج لعرضها في هذا المنتدى الحيوي على اجزاء

ولكن هناك مشكلة وهي : كبر حجم الصور التي حصلت عليها ؟؟ ولا أعرف ماهي افضل طريقة لتحميلها هنا

فأرجوا المساهمة والمساعدة لتعم الفائدة الجميع

ولكم أجمل التحايا


----------



## مركاز الابداع (28 يونيو 2007)

أين المساعدة / كيف أحمّل الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سارة فاروق (8 يوليو 2007)

*ممتاز*

الله يوفق العرب والمسلمين اين ماكانوا....
ياريت احد يلتفت للموهوبين.......ومايبقى هالمشروع وصاحبه مثل امثاله السابقين 
مجرد خبر ...
:5: ]


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشروع غاية في الجمال والابداع


----------



## مركاز الابداع (14 يونيو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

تحية طيبة مقرونة بالشكر والتقدير وخالص التحيات

لكل من شارك وأبدى برأيه ، واطلع على هذه المشاركة

وادعو الله عز وجل ان يجعل من كل شاب وشاب

ذخراً لامتنا العربية والاسلامية

وشكر خاص لكل من :

هنادي الصدقية
miro1_6
nasr_art
cadmax4
بهاء محمد
المهندس المعماري
المهندسة زهى
Shfoxshfox
مهم
Arch_M
العماري المعماري
د.أيمن عبد العظيم
د.تخطيط
سارة فاروق
istiber

ولكم خالص تحياتي ،


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (14 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخوي مركاز الابداع الشكر اولا واخيرا لك .. 



> أين المساعدة / كيف أحمّل الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الطريقة بسيطة جدا لكن فقط احتاج اعرف تريد تحمل الصور على اساس تكون ظاهرة في الصفحة يعني كانها مطبوعة مع الكلام او على شكل ملفات مرفقة نحملها 

سلام


----------



## الوسام الماسى (15 يونيو 2008)

قرأت كثيرآ وابحرت فى روائع الكلمات كثيرآ
ولكن اشعر ان هذه الكلمات اجمل ما قرأت 
اتمنى التوفيق والنجاح والابداع للجميع 
الى الامام


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (15 يونيو 2008)

اين كان هذا المشروع منذ زمن 
فعلا جزاك الله خيرا على نقله لنا 
فعلا مشروع رائع


----------



## المعماري اسامه (15 يونيو 2008)

ان شاء الله بداية جيده للمهندسين العرب مع انهم موجودين اصلا من زمان والجميع يعرفهم


----------



## first-arch (15 يونيو 2008)

الله اكبر مهندس عبقري فعلا


----------



## مركاز الابداع (15 يونيو 2008)

هنادي الصدقية

عندي كم من صورة ، كيف احملها بالمنتدى ؟؟؟
وهل الطريقة الافضل تحميلها من ضمن كلام أو بملف ...

وشكرا لك ـ وشكرا للجميع


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (16 يونيو 2008)

*طريقة تحميل الصور*

سلام عليكم 
الطريقه الأولى لتحميل الصور 

أن تحملها كملف من مركز رفع الملفات و هو موجود في نافذه ( الرد على موضوع ) 
اولا ترفع الصور صوره صوره ان اردت ان تظهر صوره صوره من على موقع رفع صور مثل 
http://www.servimg.com/index.php
ثم تضع الرابط في الخانه الفارغه في ( مركز تحميل الصور ) 






طريقه أسهل 

الطريقة الثانيه لتحميل الملف 

أن تحملها من إرفاق الملفات الموجود تحت في قائمة الخيارات الاضافيه  في نافذة ( الرد على موضوع ) و لا تنس أن تضغط في النهايه على ( ارفق الملف في المشاركه ) 






الطريقة الثالثه أن ترفع الملف على موقع الرابيد شير و ترسل رابط التحميل 
http://rapidshare.com/


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (17 يونيو 2008)

:15: للرفع 
في انتظار الصور يا بشمهندس


----------



## مركاز الابداع (17 يونيو 2008)

*صور لمشروع مركز الفضاء العربي الإسلامي 1*

مع الشكر والتقدير للمهندس / عبدالله الشهري
على تعاونه في الحصول على صور مشروعه


----------



## مركاز الابداع (17 يونيو 2008)

*صور لمشروع مركز الفضاء العربي الإسلامي 2*

مع الشكر والتقدير للمهندس / عبدالله الشهري
على تعاونه في الحصول على صور مشروعه


----------



## مركاز الابداع (17 يونيو 2008)

*صور لمشروع مركز الفضاء العربي الإسلامي 3*

مع الشكر والتقدير للمهندس / عبدالله الشهري
على تعاونه في الحصول على صور مشروعه


----------



## مركاز الابداع (17 يونيو 2008)

*صور لمشروع مركز الفضاء العربي الإسلامي .. قريباً*

مع الشكر والتقدير للمهندس / عبدالله الشهري
على تعاونه في الحصول على صور مشروعه ( مركز الفضاء العربي الإسلامي )

وبالقريب العاجل .. صور أشمل وأوضح لمباني المشروع

وشكراً لمن ساعدني في تحميل الصور ...

ولكم الرأي والنقاش ، .. تحياتي


----------



## مهند هلال (18 يونيو 2008)

في رأيي النقد يجب ان يبتعد عن التحيز لا أرى ما يميز هذا المشروع غير الاسم والتوزيع الفضائي لمكونات المشروع
اما بالنسبة لترجمة الواقع التصميمي وربطة بالفكرة ولو العامة لم يتمكن من الوصول الى الطموح المنشود,اما بالنسبة للمشروع هل هو مسابقة ام احالة مباشرة للمصمم واذا كان مسابقة فهل باالامكان ارسال صور للمشاريع المنافسة جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مركاز الابداع (19 يونيو 2008)

شكراً يا ( مهند هلال ) على رأيك ..

الحقيقة انا ما راح ادافع عن صاحب المشروع أو عن فكرته أو عن مشروعه .. بقدر رغبتي في معرفة حب الأراء الأخرى والنقاش حولها ، كونه أول مشروع يتم تصميمه من هذا القبيل ..

وقد دعيت المهندس/ الشهري لهذا الملتقى ، لتوضيح فلسفته وفكرته .. وسننتظر هل سليبي الدعوة بحسب مشاغله ..

وبصراحة انا مثلك يا أخ مهند ، أول ما شفت تصميم المشروع ، بدر لي انه بيكون التصميم أقرب إلى الخيال ..

وبعد اتصالي بالمهندس/الشهري ، وتعاونه في الحصول على صور للمشروع ، وضح لي نقاط مهمة جداً ، ومنها :

1. استخدامه لطراز العمارة عالية التقنية ، ليس معناها ان يتوجه بتصميمه لمدارس أخرى كالتفكيكية مثلاً ، بل قد كانت بدائله التصميمية كثيرة ومنها بديل تصميمي خرافي يتبع المدرسة التفكيكية ولكنه غير مناسب أو ملائم كوظيفة لهذا المشروع المتعدد النشاطات .. ( محددات التصميم بان الشكل تتبع الوظيفة ، أنسب لمثل هذه المشاريع العلمية ) ..

2 . توضيحه الواسع بأن المشروع ، عبارة عن مشروع علمي تقني متكامل وعملاق ، وليس متحف فقط ، أو معرض وبالإمكان ان تعطي حرية في التصميم ، ولكن لما للمشاريع العلمية التقنية من متطلبات وأسس تحدد توجهات الفلسفة والأفكار التصميمية ، فقد اختار طراز العمارة عالية التقنية في تصميم جميع المباني ..

3 . بادر المهندس/الشهري ، لإعطائي بعض الاسكتشات المرسومة بيده ، لتوضيح تسلسل الأفكار ..

4 . وجهت له هذا السؤال : لماذا لم تضع أفكاراً أخرى ؟ وأجاب بأن عرض عليّ جميع بدائل التصاميم الأولية بجميع الطرز المعمارية والفلسفية ، وأوضح بأن هذه البدائل قد تم عرضها على ستة أعضاء هيئة تدريس يشرفون على مشروع تخرجه ، واتضح بعد الكثير من المناقشات ، أي البدائل أفضل . وهو طراز العمارة عالية التقنية .

5 . عرض ليّ المهندس/الشهري ، المراكز الفضائية في العالم ، والتي كانت بمثابة أمثلة مشابهة لتصميمه ، كمركز جونسون الفضائي بأمريكا ، والمركز الفضائي الأوروبي بفرنسا ، وشركة الفضاء الصينية ، ومركز قودارد الفضائي العملاق بأمريكا ، ومركز كنيدي الفضائي بأمريكا ، ومركز توسكوبا الفضائي باليابان ، والمركز الفضائي الروسي ، والكثير من المراكز الفضائية التي لا اذكر اسمائها . وبيّن لي بأنه استطاع الحصول على الرسومات المعمارية للكثير من هذه المراكز ، بدءاً من فكرة تصميمها وتوزيعها العمراني ومساقطها وواجهاتها .. والتوجه المعماري السليم والأنسب لتصميم مثل هذه المشاريع .

6 . كما وضح لي المهندس/ الشهري ، المشروع عبارة عن مشروع مقترح تم عرضه كمشروع تخرج ، ولم يكن هناك أي مسابقة معمارية ، رغم توضيحه للصعوبات الكبرى التي واجهته كونه أول مركز يصمم في الدول العربية والاسلامية .

أرجو أن اكون قد وفقت في توضيح ما سبق ..

ننتظر منكم النقاش ،، ودمتم .


----------



## مهند هلال (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
لكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير والاهتمام
لقد اصبحت الرؤيا واضحة وتحياتي للمهندس الشهري
حري بنا ان ندفع بالعمارة العربية نحو الامام لمواكبة التطور العالمي السريع جداً لكن هذا لايعني الانقياد وراء الافكار الطنانة والانهدامية دون معرفة مسبقة بأساسيات هذة الافكار فعندما نقول الفكر التفكيكي ,من حيث المبدأ لايتفق وخصوصية العمارة الاسلامية لأن الاولى نابعة من فكر ملحد لايؤمن بوجود الله فعندها نكون قد وقعنا بأشكالات ثقافية 
قبل ان تكون معمارية .
وفي الختام أود ان اشكر كل من ساهم ويساهم في تطوير العمارة العربية جزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## alpha bidoo (23 يونيو 2008)

شكرا مركاز الابداع على الموضوع وفعلا ربنا يوفقه المهندس عبد الله وكويس ان العرب في حد منهم بدا يتجه الاتجاه ده لان فعلا انا حاسس ان عندنا قصور كبير عن دول الغرب في مجال الفضاء ودراساته وعلومه


----------



## مركاز الابداع (25 يونيو 2008)

تحية للجميع

أشكر الأخ ( مهند هلال )

والأخ ( alpha bidoo )

على مشاركتكم وأرائكم

ننتظر من الجميع ابداء الأراء والنقاش ... ودمتم


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*كــــمــــا وعـــدتــــــكـــــم ،، ووعد الحر دينٌ عليه " مناظير وصور من المشروع " ..*

تحية طيبة
بادئ ذي بدء أشكر بعظيم الشكر سعادة المهندس : عبدالله الشهري .. على تحملّه لكل ما طلبت منه، ومنحي ثقته .. ومبادرته التي أسعدتني في تفرّد هذا الملتقى بصور لأول مرة تعرض وتنشر عن مشروعه الذي صممه ( مركز الفضاء العربي الاسلامي )..
وإليكم الجزء الأول ..

الصورة الأولى : صورة لجزء من الـ Master Plan لمباني المشروع .. ( هذا اللي وصلني من المهندس / الشهري ) ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*كــــمــــا وعـــدتــــــكـــــم ،، ووعد الحر دينٌ عليه " مناظير وصور من المشروع " ..*

الصورة الثانية : مناظير لمبنى الأبحاث الفضائية في مركز الفضاء ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*كــــمــــا وعـــدتــــــكـــــم ،، ووعد الحر دينٌ عليه " مناظير وصور من المشروع " ..*

الصورة الثالثة : مناظير لمبنى التحكم والمراقبة بالمركز ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*كــــمــــا وعـــدتــــــكـــــم ،، ووعد الحر دينٌ عليه " مناظير وصور من المشروع " ..*

الصورة الرابعة : منظور ( روعة ) للممر الأسطواني الرابط بين مباني مركز الفضاء ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

*كــــمــــا وعـــدتــــــكـــــم ،، ووعد الحر دينٌ عليه " مناظير وصور من المشروع " ..*

الصورة الخامسة : من واجهات مباني المركز ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (13 يوليو 2008)

أسأل الله أن يوفق م/الشهري لكل خير .. وأن يجزيه خير الجزاء على ما قام به لعلو أمته ..
وبإسمي وبإسم هذا الملتقى العزيز على قلوبنا نشكره على ثقته ، وعلى منحنا التفرّد بصور لأول مره تعرض وتطرح .. شكراً لك ياباش مهندس/عبدالله

ولكم الرأي يا أخوتي الكرام ..
وسأضيف لاحقاً ما استطعت الحصول عليه من صور لهذا المشروع ..
ودمتم ..


----------



## مركاز الابداع (14 يوليو 2008)

*أين أرائكم يامهندسين ومهندسات ..*

ألا يوجد نـــــقـّــــــاد يدلوا برأيهم ..
ألا يوجد وجهــة نـظـر نستفيد منها ..
نريد أن نقرأ أرائكم .. وانطباعاتكم .. حتى وإن إختلفنا معها ..
نريد نقاشاً مهنيّا ممتعاً ..
لا نريد مشاهدة فقط .. نريد تجاوباً مع المشاركة ..
ودمتم ،


----------



## مركاز الابداع (15 يوليو 2008)

*مقتطفات من البرنامج المعماري لتصميم مشروع مركز الفضاء العربيّ ..*


----------



## مركاز الابداع (15 يوليو 2008)

*مقتطفات من البرنامج المعماري لتصميم مشروع مركز الفضاء العربيّ (2) ..*


----------



## مركاز الابداع (15 يوليو 2008)

*مقتطفات من البرنامج المعماري لتصميم مشروع مركز الفضاء العربيّ (3) ..*


----------



## arch_khalil (17 يوليو 2008)

اخوي مركز الابداع 
قمت بالاتصال بالباش مهندس عبدالله وقال انه هناك شخص قد تم اعطاءة المعلومات الكافية عن هذا المشروع الضخم وارجوا ان تكون انت الشخص المطلوب مني 
فأرجوا من حضرتك التكرم عليا وارسال كل ماهومفيد لي في تصميم هذا المشروع 
من :
مكوناته
العلاقة الوظيفية بين مكوناته 
وكل مايتعلق بتصميم مركز لأبحاث الفضاء
ولك جزيل الشكر اخي مركز الابداع 
ارجوا مساعدتك على *****ي
khalil_alpity*************


----------



## arch_khalil (17 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وطلب*

مساء الورد اخواني المهندسين 
لشئ جميل ان نرى هذا المشروع قد صمم من قبل مهندس عربي وسعودي ولنا الشرف بذلك 
ولشئ جميل ايضا ان يقوم اخي مركز الابداع بالسعي وراء الحصول على معلومات في كيفية تصميم مركز الفضاء العربي الاسلامي من الباش مهندس عبدالله 
لمساعدة كل عربي في تصميم هذا المشروع طبعاً لكل مهندس فكرته التصميمية ولكن المكونات و العلاقات الوظيفية هي واحدة 
قد طلبت آنفاً من اخي مركز الابداع كل ماهو مفيد عن هذا المشروع على *****ي الالكتروني في ******** وله جزيل الشكر
اكرر اشكرك الشكر الجزيل اخي مركز الابداع


----------



## arch_khalil (17 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وطلب*

مساء الورد اخواني المهندسين 
لشئ جميل ان نرى هذا المشروع قد صمم من قبل مهندس عربي وسعودي ولنا الشرف بذلك 
ولشئ جميل ايضا ان يقوم اخي مركز الابداع بالسعي وراء الحصول على معلومات في كيفية تصميم مركز الفضاء العربي الاسلامي من الباش مهندس عبدالله 
لمساعدة كل عربي في تصميم هذا المشروع طبعاً لكل مهندس فكرته التصميمية ولكن المكونات و العلاقات الوظيفية هي واحدة 
قد طلبت آنفاً من اخي مركز الابداع كل ماهو مفيد عن هذا المشروع على بريدي الالكتروني في الهوت وله جزيل الشكر
اكرر اشكرك الشكر الجزيل اخي مركز الابداع 
khalil_alpity


----------



## arch_khalil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رسالة الى اخي مركز الابداع*

مساء الخير اخواني المهندسين 
رسالة الى اخي مركز الابداع 
هل من الممكن الحصول على اطروحة الباش مهندس الشهري


----------

